# Downrigger braid



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I see where some folks are using braid on their downriggers. One person mentioned using it as a "top shot" over the the top of the coventional cable.

How would you join the braid to the cable?

Thanks


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I use braid and have used it over mono and over heavier braid but never over wire. I tried braid over wire using the smallest barrel crimp I could get them both into but it would still hang in the pulley. The best mix I've found is 100# power pro over 200# tuff line using a uni to uni knot.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We are about to strip the cable off ours and use braid or mono!!


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

if yop can afford braid use it. almost no blowback and it doesn't "sing" as bas has cable or mono. everyone uses braid for the bluefin tuna around here.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used the albright knot to connect braid to the cable and never had any problems with it.


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds good (Albright). Any other experience/suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep in mind many electric downriggers require cable for the automatic stop to work.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

David's right, my Cannon uses Positive Ion control as well as the same current to stop the motor when winding in the weight.This requires a metal line.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

David's right on wire being required on some electric models. Although I've used them, I've never owned a set of electrics. A few tips from our good and bad experiences......

don't think because your using wire that you can't still cut off a ball....done it

wire sings quite a bit, when we changed from wire to mono we saw an increase in bite

the mono does have quite a bit of blow back because of the diameter but is much quieter

another draw back tomono is that it's known to split the spools over time

I use the 200# tuff line on the spool first because of it larger diameter then the 100# power pro. this set up works the best for us so far.....

increased bite over wire and mono, no where near the blow back or chance of splitting a spool. easier to clean the salt out of than wire or mono. because of using braid, I can get alot more on the spool, this means if I do get cut off and loose a ball, there's still plenty on there to re-rig and continue fishing.

probably the last thing that's different, I double the last 6-8' of braid and tie with a spider hitch (fast version of a bimini twist). I cut that double line off and re-tie before every tournament to reduce the chance of loss due to fraying.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good tips Scott! I've used downriggers over 20 years, mostly in freshwater though. I'll have to try the braid over a short piece of mono attached to the wire. I've been reluctant to convert to mono or braid out of fear of crushing my spools. It will be interesting tosee if my catch or strike ratio improves.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

If your downrigger is using a plastic or polycarbon spool mono will crack it over time. 

Stainless steel or any metal handles mono without the cracking. 

When I first started using my electric Cannons they drove me me nuts from all the noise off the line. When I was out with a friend one day and watched him snap a cut tennis ball on this downrigger line. This worked. The line quit singing.

And yes, don't care that line you use, you can cut a weight off the downrigger.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

I put braid on mine but was just thinking. If you are trolling around the edge or other deep water, what's the chances of a wahoo biting your weight off? Has anyone ever heard of this happening? Its shaped alot like a bonito lure.


----------

